# Happy Birthday to The Royal Canadian Regiment



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2006)

On this day, in 1883, The Royal Canadian Regiment came into being.  Of course, it was called the Infantry School Corps, with three companies, one each in Fredericton, New Brunswick, St John's, Quebec and Toronto, Ontario.  I wish all of my Regimental Family a happy Regimental Birthday!


Pro Patria!


To my comrades fighting the good fight, I wish I could raise a glass of the Ortona Toast with you!  I'll have one, thinking of you.  God Speed!


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2006)

Actually, I would like to toast both 'Royal Canadian' regiments on their joint 123rd Birthday:  The Royal Canadian Dragoons and The Royal Canadian Regiment.


----------



## reccecrewman (21 Dec 2006)

To both these proud Regiments.


----------



## Loachman (21 Dec 2006)

And from me, ex-Fourth Battalion.


----------



## Jake (21 Dec 2006)

Happy Birthday, from a soon to be RCR!


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2006)

Happy B-day to both Regiments

Pro Patria


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Dec 2006)

Happy Birthday to both regiments. May you, along with some others, be able to emblazon a new battle honour on your colour or guidon before too many more birthdays go down range. And for all my friends in the Royals, you are fortunate this year not to be experiencing the usual fowl weather this time of year; make the best of it.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And for all my friends in the Royals, you are fortunate this year not to be experiencing the usual *fowl *weather this time of year; make the best of it.


Making hay while the sun is shining!  Birds of a feather and all that!  


Cheers!


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Dec 2006)

Happy Birthday Royal Canadians.

I wish I could be with you, raising my white china mug in the traditional _Ortona Toast_, to mark The Regiment's 123rd year of service.

Pro Patria!

And thanks, Ex Dragoon, for reminding me.


----------



## gaspasser (21 Dec 2006)

Best wishes to the Regiment on this glorious day.

My Grandfather was the RSM some time ago, does that make me suedo-RCR, like a bad cousin 4 times removed?


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Dec 2006)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Making hay while the sun is shining!  Birds of a feather and all that!



Yes, you won't be cooped up. Sorry, the devil made me do it.


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2006)

Happy Birthday Royals..


Pro Patria!


----------



## Mr. Proulx (21 Dec 2006)

Happy birthday, and best of luck for the years to come


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Dec 2006)

Christie Blatchford notes a historic Regimental Birthday celebration for The Royal Canadian Regiment in this article from today’s (21 Dec 06) _Globe and Mail_, reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisons of the Copyright Act:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061222.wxafghanblatch22/BNStory/Afghanistan/home 


> Troops raise Ortona Toast for first time since 1942
> *Canadians in Afghanistan celebrate their regiment while honouring their brothers lost in battle, CHRISTIE BLATCHFORD reports*
> 
> CHRISTIE BLATCHFORD
> ...



I will not even bother to remind her that the correct form is *T*he RCR as I say, yet again, “Thanks, Christie, for bringing the real, human stories of our soldiers to so many Canadians.” 



Edit: typos - 'provisons of' and 'form'


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Dec 2006)

Edward: +1

I don't think that The RCR has seen such press coverage since 1983 in London, what with "RCR Beer" being pumped out by Labatt's (there is still a 12 pack, unopened, in The RCR Museum), the London Free Press that day was awash with nothing but stories about The Regiment.  All for the centennial Trooping of the Colours at J.W. Little Stadium that summer in 1983 by all four battalions and 3 CDO, The Canadian Airborne Regiment.


Pro Patria, and Thank You, Ms. Blatchford.


----------



## jbeach95 (22 Dec 2006)

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> I will not even bother to remind her that the correct form is *T*he RCR as I say, yet again, “Thanks, Christie, for bringing the real, human stories of our soldiers to so many Canadians.”



I will however, point out that the Battle of Ortona occurred in December 1943, not 1942.

Already covered here, sort of: 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55002.0/topicseen.html

Anyway, happy birthday.

Pro patria!


----------



## niner domestic (22 Dec 2006)

Here's another story covering the birthday: http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/061221/national/afghan_cda_baaz_tsuka


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Dec 2006)

Background on The Ortona Toast.

Pro Patria


----------



## warspite (22 Dec 2006)

A happy birthday to both regiments


----------

